# Has anyone stuffed themselves to the max.



## bbwsluvr2 (Jan 31, 2009)

Has anyone stuffed themselves to the max and got new stretchmarks. Also how do you all feel about stretchmarks?


----------



## Jay West Coast (Feb 1, 2009)

Also, does anyone else like to end questions with a period.


----------



## rollhandler (Feb 2, 2009)

Stretchmarks are wonderful. As an FA who loves to feel various textures as part of a womans sensuality I enjoy the multitude of textures on a SSBBW including the soft silkiness of her flesh, but cellulite and stretchmarks are wonderful to feel as well. And on the visual aspect they are so sexy and put my mind in the mindset of how she got them in the first place which is one hell of a turn on.
Rollhandler


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Feb 10, 2009)

bbwsluvr2 said:


> Has anyone stuffed themselves to the max and got new stretchmarks. Also how do you all feel about stretchmarks?



I don't believe that stuffing yourself to the max can result in new stretchmarks. Your stomach will be full inside but that can't put enough strain on your skin outside to produce stretchmarks. Only weight gain (new fat under the skin) too rapid for your skin to adapt, produces stretchmarks, or the stomach being stretched a lot over a relatively short period of time, eg. pregnancy. 

However, I HAVE stuffed myself to the max before. It did not, unsuprisingly produce any stretchmarks , however it may have contributed to some, due to gradual weight gain.

I don't mind stretch marks. Im not an FA, or a gainer on purpose, so I don't have any real.. attachment to them. I do quite like the ones I got during pregnancy, as they show Im a mum.


----------



## wtr6690 (Feb 10, 2009)

Yeah, i stuffed myself before to the max. It just felt like one of those nights to do it, lol. It did however produce new stretch marks around my lovehandles. As far as stretchmarks. I love them. i think they are HOT!!


----------



## Eden (Feb 11, 2009)

yeah i don't think i've gotten new marks just from stuffing myself... but I can say that I have stuffed myself to where it felt like I would get some new ones! I always tend to eat alot in one sitting though. It's fun.


----------



## Tracii (Mar 1, 2009)

The last month or so I have found myself stuffing myself to that point.It feels great to be soo full but then I sort of feel guilty for doing it.
I do have a few strech marks from when I was heavier but not any new ones from my recent activity.


----------



## Tracii (Mar 1, 2009)

Well tonight I did it again I'm absolutly stuffed it hurts, but in a good way.
I ate the biggest breakfast that Denny's had this morning and had been snacking most of the day how could there be room for anything else.
But tonight I ate the most I ever have at one time.
This is going to sound funny but the rush was so very erotic in a sexual way and thats never happened to me.Is that normal? 
Do any of you guys/gals get that feeling?


----------



## geekybibabe (Mar 3, 2009)

Tracii said:


> But tonight I ate the most I ever have at one time.
> This is going to sound funny but the rush was so very erotic in a sexual way and thats never happened to me.Is that normal?
> Do any of you guys/gals get that feeling?



Totally! I've been known to plan binges as a form of sex play, it's mind-blowing.

As for normal- obviously not everyone feels that way about food, eating, and the feeling of being thoroughly stuffed. But you're certainly not alone.


----------



## fromthintofat (Mar 3, 2009)

Tracii said:


> Well tonight I did it again I'm absolutly stuffed it hurts, but in a good way.
> I ate the biggest breakfast that Denny's had this morning and had been snacking most of the day how could there be room for anything else.
> But tonight I ate the most I ever have at one time.
> This is going to sound funny but the rush was so very erotic in a sexual way and thats never happened to me.Is that normal?
> Do any of you guys/gals get that feeling?



? Just reading your experience makes me horny! Of course Tracii. It's the most erotic experience I know! With someone else it's even better!


----------



## Tracii (Mar 3, 2009)

:blush::blush::blush::blush::blush:


----------



## fromthintofat (Mar 3, 2009)

Tracii said:


> :blush::blush::blush::blush::blush:



It's awesome! It's positive! It's all good! I'm jealous of your BF!!!!!!!!!!!! :smitten:


----------



## Tracii (Mar 4, 2009)

He's kind of a long distance BF he lives the next town over and I get to see him maybe 2 weekends a month.
I'm on the road as a sales rep pretty much all week so not a lot of time togeher.
He did let me fatten him a little about 20 lbs and he wants to take it off now so I'm not real happy about it but thats his decision.I thought it was cute.
His Mom thinks I've gotten too fat in the last year and gave him a hard time about it.She can kiss my A%$.


----------



## GordoNegro (Mar 4, 2009)

Tracii said:


> Well tonight I did it again I'm absolutly stuffed it hurts, but in a good way.
> I ate the biggest breakfast that Denny's had this morning and had been snacking most of the day how could there be room for anything else.
> But tonight I ate the most I ever have at one time.
> This is going to sound funny but the rush was so very erotic in a sexual way and thats never happened to me.Is that normal?
> Do any of you guys/gals get that feeling?



I've gotten that feeling of pure bliss, even moreso with someone just as stuffed.


----------



## fromthintofat (Mar 4, 2009)

Tracii said:


> He's kind of a long distance BF he lives the next town over and I get to see him maybe 2 weekends a month.
> I'm on the road as a sales rep pretty much all week so not a lot of time togeher.
> He did let me fatten him a little about 20 lbs and he wants to take it off now so I'm not real happy about it but thats his decision.I thought it was cute.
> His Mom thinks I've gotten too fat in the last year and gave him a hard time about it.She can kiss my A%$.



I would love to be fattened by you Traci! And not 20 lbs only...more like 200! :smitten:


----------



## Tracii (Mar 4, 2009)

I'm sure there is some little fat girl in your town that would help you out.I'm in the south USA just a little too far to walk with food.


----------



## fromthintofat (Mar 4, 2009)

Tracii said:


> I'm sure there is some little fat girl in your town that would help you out.I'm in the south USA just a little too far to walk with food.



too bad huh? Not many feeder or feedees around here...but I'll try and find one as interesting as you are! :eat1:


----------



## Tracii (Mar 5, 2009)

Today was a fun one.Had lunch with a client and wasn't shy about what I ordered and I ate a lot for lunch.He never said a word.We came to an agreement on his purchase order and all the terms and conditions yadayada.
As we went to pay the tab he asked if there was anything else I wanted.
I said OH! that kingsized snickers bar would be great.
So on our way out to our cars I unwrapped the snickers and started eating the look on his face was priceless he just smiled and said boy you sure can eat.I smiled and said why thank you!
Later on the way home about 3 hours later and a 100 mile drive to get home I found a nice old country buffet along the interstate never had been there so I thought oh hell why not try it.
Go in get seated and get my plate and go check out the food.
Lots of good stuff so I load up.Get back to my table and a few tables over is a nice looking family eating dinner.
The wife gives me the look you know the look the "you need to lose weight not pile food on your plate"look.
I went back for seconds and finished that to her disgust.I admit I was stuffed and about to pass out but managed to get up and walk past them belly absolutly tight and full right to the desert area.
as I was checking out the fare she was looking at the cakes I asked do you see any cobbler?
She said I think so over to your left dear.I said thanks I love cobbler,I did find it and grabbed 3 little bowls of cobbler and back to the table.
As I walked past the husband he smiled and I gave him a wink.
So that was my super great day.I'm bloated.


----------



## bbw_and_proud (Mar 5, 2009)

Tracii said:


> Well tonight I did it again I'm absolutly stuffed it hurts, but in a good way.
> I ate the biggest breakfast that Denny's had this morning and had been snacking most of the day how could there be room for anything else.
> But tonight I ate the most I ever have at one time.
> This is going to sound funny but the rush was so very erotic in a sexual way and thats never happened to me.Is that normal?
> Do any of you guys/gals get that feeling?



OMG... someone who has the same feelings that I do!! Being stuffed gives me extremely erotic feelings. In fact, makes me want to have sex!! :smitten: Having sex with a full, bloated belly gives me the most mind-blowing, big O's...wow, love it! Love belly rubs, too! Even thinking about, or reading about, getting stuffed, can get me off. That may be weird for a female, but, oh well, call me weird!  I am what I am! BTW, I am around 300 lbs. - and gaining.


----------



## fromthintofat (Mar 5, 2009)

bbw_and_proud said:


> OMG... someone who has the same feelings that I do!! Being stuffed gives me extremely erotic feelings. In fact, makes me want to have sex!! :smitten: Having sex with a full, bloated belly gives me the most mind-blowing, big O's...wow, love it! Love belly rubs, too! Even thinking about, or reading about, getting stuffed, can get me off. That may be weird for a female, but, oh well, call me weird!  I am what I am! BTW, I am around 300 lbs. - and gaining.



Just reading your answer gets me going! :smitten:


----------



## Tracii (Mar 5, 2009)

BBW and proud you go!
While at the buffet I switched sides of the booth because the table was closer to the seat so my belly was barely touching the table which hasn't been the case lately and it was quite a rush.
I sure was glad I had pants with an elastic waist last night if I had had jeans on I would have been in big trouble.LOL
About halfway thru dinner I had a feeling kind of "O"ish and it felt great to rub my belly as it felt tighter.After seconds and desert I had to sit for a few minuets and give her a rub with out anyone noticing I admit I was very horny.
OMG I can't beleive I just said that.Don't hate me admins!


----------



## fromthintofat (Mar 5, 2009)

Tracii said:


> BBW and proud you go!
> While at the buffet I switched sides of the booth because the table was closer to the seat so my belly was barely touching the table which hasn't been the case lately and it was quite a rush.
> I sure was glad I had pants with an elastic waist last night if I had had jeans on I would have been in big trouble.LOL
> About halfway thru dinner I had a feeling kind of "O"ish and it felt great to rub my belly as it felt tighter.After seconds and desert I had to sit for a few minuets and give her a rub with out anyone noticing I admit I was very horny.
> OMG I can't beleive I just said that.Don't hate me admins!



We all feel that way...that is the feedees around here! :eat1::eat2:


----------



## bbw_and_proud (Mar 5, 2009)

fromthintofat said:


> Just reading your answer gets me going! :smitten:



oh, really??


----------



## bbw_and_proud (Mar 5, 2009)

Tracii said:


> BBW and proud you go!
> While at the buffet I switched sides of the booth because the table was closer to the seat so my belly was barely touching the table which hasn't been the case lately and it was quite a rush.
> I sure was glad I had pants with an elastic waist last night if I had had jeans on I would have been in big trouble.LOL
> About halfway thru dinner I had a feeling kind of "O"ish and it felt great to rub my belly as it felt tighter.After seconds and desert I had to sit for a few minuets and give her a rub with out anyone noticing I admit I was very horny.
> OMG I can't beleive I just said that.Don't hate me admins!



Awesome, Tracii! Wish we could go "buffet-ing" together! We'd be a sight - two beautiful, overly-stuffed fat ladies who could barely walk out the door with our elastic waistbands straining below our swollen bellies!! Sounds fun, eh? :eat1::eat1:


----------



## stuffedbellylover (Mar 5, 2009)

> Awesome, Tracii! Wish we could go "buffet-ing" together! We'd be a sight - two beautiful, overly-stuffed fat ladies who could barely walk out the door with our elastic waistbands straining below our swollen bellies!! Sounds fun, eh?



Then please hire someone to keep that incident on tape... Would be a top-seller for sure with 2 sooo sexy lassies! ;-)

Best wishes,

Chris


----------



## Tracii (Mar 6, 2009)

I'm a light weight and sure I couldn't hang with bbw and proud.
She's a big girl I'm just a plumper.


----------



## bbw_and_proud (Mar 6, 2009)

Tracii said:


> I'm a light weight and sure I couldn't hang with bbw and proud.
> She's a big girl I'm just a plumper.



:eat1::eat1: Big girl and getting bigger with each spoonful (or forkful, or handful, etc...) :eat1::eat1:


----------



## Tracii (Mar 8, 2009)

Bbw and proud I did it again tonight.I am totally stuffed but sitting in front of my computer eating ice cream.I'm such a bad girl!
I had a HUGE dinner but that was 2hrs ago.
The girls I had dinner with said no wonder you have a weight problem Tracii!
I told them I didn't have a problem with it why should they.


----------



## Miss Jayde (Apr 8, 2009)

Yesterday I stuffed myself more than I ever have in my life. Then I waited 2 hours and stuffed myself again! heehee  And my belly is still sort of bulging today because i've been eating bigger today as well.
You dont get stretch marks from stuffing yourself that day. You get stretch marks a little down the track when your body stores that extra food as fat and you gain quickly. And i'm proud of my stretch marks. They show i'm gaining and expanding, quickly too.


----------



## Tracii (Apr 9, 2009)

I found some new strech marks on my belly the other day and more dimples on my butt and legs too.I'm getting flabby just don't understand why.
I'm so proud of you MJ.


----------



## Miss Jayde (Apr 9, 2009)

Thanks Tracii! And congratulations on the new stretchmarks and dimples! It means you are a growin girl! 
And I also look at my stretchmarks as showing i'm on the right track with my weight gain goal! Exciting!


----------



## Tracii (Apr 12, 2009)

Thanks MJ.I'm sure I'll find more as time goes on


----------

